# Mudd Calculation



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

some guys go heavier on 2nd coat, and beads eat plenty of mudd. But i'm figuring 12/ 5 gallon buckets per 100- 8' boards ? does that sound right?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

sounds like a lot, but who knows how much of yours ends up on the floor!


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Rough guess: 10 cartons, magnum size. Thats with about 30 sticks of bead.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Why are we thinking about mud on a Friday night. I need a life.

Tycoon


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

We figure 1 five gallon bucket per 500 square feet of board. Usually fairly close.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I always figure 1 box or pail per 10 sheets , 4x12 of course with 8 foot bd you may have some extra butts to run ... and yes what the hell friday night and we are talking about mud , been a long day ........


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

YES FRIDAY NIGHT...just finishing up this estimate for a 5 story building. framing and rock. doing sf, lf, and breaking it all out to T&M to see if i'm on the money. apples to apples. thanks for the info guys!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Are you figuring the texturing also ? Don't forget the mud for the texture if that is what you are using ... for an orange peel Knock-down you would be safe to use the same amount as you would for taping & finish. just a thought.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks . but the truth is i haven't seen textured finishes in the nyc area since the 80's


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Damn , must make for some extra work if everything is smooth... smooth is better anyhow , there is where the real test is to as how good a finisher you are.. unlike out west don't know for sure but everything is textured for the most part... up here in mn very few homes have smooth ceilings only the upper end ones , commercial is always smooth , walls are seldom textured thank god , I think textured walls look tacky like a motel 6 or something... I think texturing walls cheapens the look unless it is a custom text out of the ordinary..


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

We go crazy out here with smooth. Some
e jobs we do a level 5 plus an eztra 2-4 skim coats. We do veneer plasters 'usg diamond '


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

d-rock said:


> thanks . but the truth is i haven't seen textured finishes in the nyc area since the 80's



Same out here in the Rochester area, mostly smooth.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

11-12.5 gallons per 1000 sq. Ft. All walls slick in the city, ceilings all knockdown except in the manses. Get over an hour away from KC and walls are kd or orange peel.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

100 - 8' sheets = 3200 sq. ft.

2 pails flat.
2 pails angle.
6 pails bed.
3 pails second coat.
1 pail pump corners.
2 pails third coat for smooth.
Wheres the calculator. 16 pails. 30 sticks of bead.

I just finished an office with 25 cartons of mud 6,000 sq. ft.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Everything here is smooth.
But whadaya know. I just picked up two eight family apartment buildings.
Everything is knockdown. Kitchens and baths. Corridors. Now that's exciting. 
Even on a Friday night.

Tycoon


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I calculate roughly 750 bd ft per box for the 4.5 gal boxes I use for the whole job. Probably 600 for smooth.


----------



## akcajun (Dec 16, 2009)

speaking of smooth wall what is the best practice without having to paint to see the imperfection ?? i'm in alaska also looking for price comparisons


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Sounds like a new thread.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

akcajun said:


> speaking of smooth wall what is the best practice without having to paint to see the imperfection ?? i'm in alaska also looking for price comparisons


 Use a light when finished to show your imperfections. Price comparisons for what??? Again I hope someone is not asking for us professionals for figuring their jobs again... oh boy oh boy oh boy does not anyone look at some prievious topics on this?:blink:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> 100 - 8' sheets = 3200 sq. ft.
> 
> 2 pails flat.
> 2 pails angle.
> ...


 I just stocked almost a whole pallet for a 380 sheeter but then again there was 1 case each of 8' & 10' bead, + 2 rolls of no coat. went through 7 pails of green just to get the tape and bead on , there will be more that enough even after doing knock down which will use around 15 boxes 4.5. I still maintain one carton per 8-10 sheets just taping and finishing no texturing .


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

you guys keep talking about 'boxes' and 'cartons', I gotta say I've never seen joint compound that way (in my life) it's always been in buckets, ready mix. Any difference in application or drying time ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Nope. Btw, buckets cost as much as $5 more than box mud. USG green buck $11-13 at home centers. Same in box $7.68.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Darren,

Do you know the weight difference between the two ?


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I belive a bucket is 61 lbs and a box is 50 lbs


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

approximatley .20 per pound pail .15 box


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

the box stuff needs to be mixed with water? how do you assure a consistent density for each step? the $5 difference is signifiant, does the box give same SF coverage as 5 gal. bucket ?


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

the mud that comes in the boxes is the same as what comes in the buckets


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Some boxes are 3.5 or 4.5, buckets are 61 lb. or 4.5-5.0 gallon. We only add water as needed or No-Poc and no water, same as bucket mud. Have worked it out to $1.92 +/- per gallon on boxes.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Holy Jesus cow... I thought the carton stuff was like durabond. The whole idea sounded quite 70's to me ...lol lol!!!!! The only time I use dry product and add water is when I do traditional plaster ....


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Drock,
I thought you New Yorkers were way ahead of us bumpkins out here in the mid west.

When you have a finisher on the job with a stack of empty pails using cartons
and another trade sneaks one. You almost have a killing on the job. Just over an old pail. I guard mine.

I still use USG bag topping. Works nice. Mix it the night before.

Tycoon


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

I've never seen boxed mud either.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Check out this page. This is the stuff that drywall legends use. http://www.magnum-products.com/products/R-100.htm


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

wnybassman said:


> I've never seen boxed mud either.


Boxes are in the mid west to western states and western canada


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

rebel20 said:


> Boxes are in the mid west to western states and western canada


 
and in Florida!!


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Must be the drywall manufactures figure its to cold up in the northeast. Don't understand why it would not be all over the country. But then again they might not have any use for buckets if it was.


----------



## dawes11 (Jan 21, 2009)

Boxes only over here, this is what we have. I have never seen magnum but with weight like that it sounds like the old heavy mud we use to use. 
http://www.usg.com/navigate.do?reso.../BEADEX_Brand_LITE_Topping_Joint_Compound.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Box mud left stacked is slower to freeze than buckets. IMO


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

Never see pails here,only in the box.Why pay for a pail


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Not only are they way cheaper , but also easier to maintain a clean work area , just open the bottom and lay them flat , then just drop off in a dumpster or recycle spot.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

dawes11 said:


> Boxes only over here, this is what we have. I have never seen magnum but with weight like that it sounds like the old heavy mud we use to use.
> http://www.usg.com/navigate.do?reso.../BEADEX_Brand_LITE_Topping_Joint_Compound.htm


http://www.magnum-products.com/products/R-100.htm

Check out Magnums light mud and their mid. But you just can't beat the r100 A.P. for taping. It is ground finer than any mud on this market. After it is mixed it doesn't slake in the pail like USG. Has more vinyl than any of the competitors. 

You may as well be taping with cornmeal mush if your using USG green.
They do make a great powder topping.

Tycoon


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbup:


Whitey97 said:


> sounds like a lot, but who knows how much of yours ends up on the floor!


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> http://www.magnum-products.com/products/R-100.htm
> 
> Check out Magnums light mud and their mid. But you just can't beat the r100 A.P. for taping. It is ground finer than any mud on this market. After it is mixed it doesn't slake in the pail like USG. Has more vinyl than any of the competitors.
> 
> ...


hmmm..since you put it that way, i'm gonna ask my supplier if he can get some.


----------

